# fxr pipe cutters



## hellenicsnowman (Nov 15, 2012)

i have broken 2 rigid pvc cutters now what do u use instead of a hacksaw?
2 inch and 1 1/2 pipe


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

hellenicsnowman said:


> i have broken 2 rigid pvc cutters now what do u use instead of a hacksaw?
> 2 inch and 1 1/2 pipe


 Must not be a real plumber and doesn't know how to use the pvc cutter... if ya a real plumber then post the intro as required..


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

My teeth.


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

chainsaws for bigger size


----------



## hellenicsnowman (Nov 15, 2012)

To the guy who thinks I am not a real plumber, fxr pipe in stronger and more brittle than PVC so the rigid cutter break over time and I got still 6 more apt blocks to do


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

hellenicsnowman said:


> To the guy who thinks I am not a real plumber, fxr pipe in stronger and more brittle than PVC so the rigid cutter break over time and I got still 6 more apt blocks to do


buy 6 more cutters and you should be good to go.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

hellenicsnowman said:


> To the guy who thinks I am not a real plumber, fxr pipe in stronger and more brittle than PVC so the rigid cutter break over time and I got still 6 more apt blocks to do


Why would you be using PVC cutters for it? Never heard of fxr pipe btw...


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

504Plumber said:


> Why would you be using PVC cutters for it? Never heard of fxr pipe btw...


Fire rated pvc


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Fire rated pvc


That sounds a little better, never heard it called fxr. Seems to me I would use the same thing we were cutting the bigger pipe with, especially with 6 apartment blocks to do...


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

504Plumber said:


> Why would you be using PVC cutters for it? Never heard of fxr pipe btw...



Canadian product. IPEX pipe. You guys may not get IPEX brand down there...


----------



## hellenicsnowman (Nov 15, 2012)

I use a sawzall for the 3 and 4 inch , but it cuts so nice for small pipe and the crawl spaces are so low and tight that I would like a different tool to use and the sump pits its even hard to hacksaw in there, I guess fxr isn't widely used out there , me have to use it in any building that's not a single dwelling


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Get one of these. Been using them for years. Second only to a recip saw and usually I still prefer it. The battery never dies in the ditch and it doesn't need an extension cord.

I wouldn't have a hack saw up my arse if I had room for the Empire State Building. Probably the single most worthless invention except maybe for the kanuter valve. :laughing:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I don't even own a hacksaw. I prefer to cut plastic pipe with a japanese style saw...cuts on the pull. Allows the blade to be thinner and doesn't bind up. 

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...0053&langId=-1&keyword=hand+saw&storeId=10051


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

oooooo xfr pipe. I use my milwaukee pipe shear for 11/2 to 2 inch or a chop saw for 3 inch and up. I just finished a job using it strictly for about 4 months. Only issue i had was bad glue and not using a proper shamfering tool which I fixed by buying the reed tool. Still have the same blade and still works fine


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

MarkToo said:


> ... You guys may not get IPEX down there...


I've seen pictures of 'em:


----------



## hellenicsnowman (Nov 15, 2012)

Thank you for your Input


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

Been using a Sioux Chief 20 for over 20 years. Stays sharp, cuts both ways, & will do a decent job on a 2x4 in a pinch. I replace it every few years.


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

to defend the hacksaw: stanley low profile 20-001K. works great up to 3". 4" or new construction we use either sawzall or chopsaw.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

johnlewismcleod said:


> I've seen pictures of 'em:



lol. Close but no cigar.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Use a big pair of sheet metal scissors, they work great for 1 1/2 and 2" pipe.... Works good in the cold too just not under 10 degrees though


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

moonapprentice said:


> Use a big pair of sheet metal scissors, they work great for 1 1/2 and 2" pipe.... Works good in the cold too just not under 10 degrees though


I'd like to see a picture of the scissors.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Airgap said:


> I'd like to see a picture of the scissors.


A video no less!


----------

